# [SOLVED] Asus freezes and makes weird sounds



## coolerking (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone!
When I try to run an online game (anyone) my laptop freezes. The problem is that is completely new. I took a picture of what occurs:
View image: 20140501 200046
and also a video:
Asus freezes. Help needed - YouTube
My Notebook description:
ASUS K46C
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz
RAM 6GB
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro
NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Asus freezes and makes weird sounds*

*Hello Welcome to TSF!!! :wavey:* Try updating your graphics drivers by going to ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download click on the "Model Automatic Detection" link. Select Windows 8.1 64bit locate any updated drivers for your GPU. Download and install.


----------



## coolerking (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Asus freezes and makes weird sounds*



JackBauer_24 said:


> *Hello Welcome to TSF!!! :wavey:* Try updating your graphics drivers by going to ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download click on the "Model Automatic Detection" link. Select Windows 8.1 64bit locate any updated drivers for your GPU. Download and install.


Hi JackBauer! Thank you very much for your answer! I did all what you said: i downloaded Intel Graphics Driver the latest (is this ok?) Anything else? Because I still have the same problem.

Thank you very much again!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Asus freezes and makes weird sounds*

Wow! is that your laptop making all that noise?! It sounds like there is a wire that is lying on a fan or the fan has become loose. Which ever it is, this requires surgery. You are going to have to remove the bottom of the laptop, and clean out all the dust make sure everything is in the right place. 
Other then that, the video chip on the motherboard may be failing.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Asus freezes and makes weird sounds*

have you checked the system requirements for playing the online game mentioned there somewhere ?
it seems to me the audio does not match with the game program or so. and the video speed.
if you come out of the site does it still make all the sounds?
as far as possible do not connect to online games. you are likely to get virus infected.


----------



## coolerking (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Asus freezes and makes weird sounds*

Thank you all for your answers I just want to let you know that the problem was solved with a bios update


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Asus freezes and makes weird sounds*

Great to hear that you solved your problem. Please Mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

